# Older briggs and stratton mtd tractor transmission/transaxle problems



## syld (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi, i just bought a riding mower i think it was made somewhere around 1990. i have completly clean the carburetor and and bought a new battery the engine works perfect. Here's the model #142-849H515 but i 
have a problem shifting gear in the middle only got to go in reverse once and in drive and now its stuck there. I removed the cover in the middle and the lever to the transmission/transaxle is connected. 
Engine ON or OFF its doesn't want to change anymore. Before i got it started it could shift between F/N/R no problem and the clutch was really hard to press down but when i got it started after cleaning the 
carb and the new battery the first time when i release the clutch it wouln't move in drive or reverse and then the pulley above the transmission started to spin (i think it was seeze) the clutch was back to 
normal but now its really hard to change from F/N/R and its currently stuck in drive. Also the shifter for the speed 1-6 is not moving anything when i look in middle. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
thanks


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

The first think I would do is track down a manual for it so you can see how it works and is set up.....Hard to trouble shoot when you don't really know what is not right......


----------



## syld (Nov 17, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> The first think I would do is track down a manual for it so you can see how it works and is set up.....Hard to trouble shoot when you don't really know what is not right......


Thanks for the replying, i decided to take it all apart removed the transaxle and opened it. Where the shifter connects on these old model its nothing i seen on the net its 2 levers that move foward and backward so i clean everything and added new grease and it seems to move freely now. So ill put it back in tomorrow and see how it goes


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------

